# Stylus for iPad



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone bought a stylus for their iPad?
Any store caries them?
Need to do some drawing so I need to buy one.


----------



## viffer (Aug 29, 2007)

I bought one over the internet from QCS Accessories in Belleville


----------



## imnothng (Sep 12, 2009)

I think someone on here made their own and had success. 

http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/86756-pogo-sketch-inklet-macbook-do-yourself-tools.html


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks. 
Funny how it seems to be only sold online.


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

I have purchased a couple of the Pogo Sketch stylus from London Drugs.


----------



## Hodge (Feb 2, 2007)

viffer said:


> I bought one over the internet from QCS Accessories in Belleville


Thanks - was looking for a source in Canada for these, just ordered mine from QCS.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Derrick said:


> I have purchased a couple of the Pogo Sketch stylus from London Drugs.


Thanks


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, no London Drugs on the east coast!


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Has anyone bought any from Ebay?
I just saw a few at $1 each and they have good reviews!2Pcs Stylus Pen For iPod-iPad iTouch iPhone 3G/3Gs Axy on eBay.ca (item 120550476505 end time 28-Jun-10 09:09:20 EDT)


----------



## horse1asia (Jun 5, 2010)

I noticed several drawing apps provide a discount for ordering the Pogo Sketch Stylus online if you purchase the app. I also bought mine from London Drugs. 
So far they've worked extremely well on the iPad screen.


----------



## Snoring Bear (Dec 25, 2008)

How long are they lasting? I got a pogo and after one month need to replace it. The tip is worn down.


----------



## John Griffin (Jan 4, 2002)

Hmm! There is no London Drugs in London! What the...?


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Snoring Bear said:


> How long are they lasting? I got a pogo and after one month need to replace it. The tip is worn down.


I just got mine on Sunday and it doesn't appear to be terribly well made...

Have you contacted the manufacturer about getting a replacement? When purchased from the Apple Store (US), they make it clear there is no warranty.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Once the iPad Nano comes out,
I'm sure the stylus will be included.


----------



## horse1asia (Jun 5, 2010)

I just picked up the Logiix StylusPro from London Drugs computer section where the iPad cases are located. I do have a Pogo sketch form before found that ok. But the Logiix has a smooth rounded rubber tip at the end compared to the "sponge" like material for the Pogo. The StylusPro is slightly thicker barrel, more like the thickness of a pen so it's more comfortable to hold.
The biggest plus with the Logiix StylusPro, it writes like a dream on the iPhone 4. The only way I can describe the feeling... it glides across the screen, while my old Pogo Sketch suddenly feels like a cheap throw away pen.
And from checking around on the web, the pen looks like a rebranded version of the one from Griffin Technology.
Griffin Technology: Stylus for iPad - Greater control on any touchscreen


----------



## Snoring Bear (Dec 25, 2008)

I am trying to find a Targus. Appears same as the Griffen. Here is info on it. The iPad Stylus Search Continues: Targus iPad Stylus Takes the Lead | GottaBeMobile


----------



## J-Money (Jul 30, 2005)

Any place online to order these rubber-end styluses? Well, without having to pay $30USD......


----------



## Snoring Bear (Dec 25, 2008)

Pickrd up the Logiix at London Drugs. Much better build, feel and inking than the Pogo.


----------



## knightwrangler (Jan 20, 2008)

Futureshop sells the Griffin branded stylus:

Griffin Stylus for iPad (GC16040) - Future Shop


----------



## sarah11918 (Jul 24, 2008)

FWIW, I made my own after reading a bunch of do it yourself posts online. I did it with stuff I had lying around the house, and while not the most elegant solution, it's worked now for 2-3 weeks no problem.

When I can get the right supplies, I'll make a super easy version: conductive foam (for electronic chips) in a metal lead holder (used by drafters). That's really all you need. My solution is a little less elegant, but it works very well for just using material lying around the house. Pics and explanation here: Picasa Web Albums - Sarah - 2010-08-29 iP... (First 15 pics are the trip out of town to buy the iPad, the rest are me making the stylus)


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

Here's my quick review of the Griffin Stylus:

Got it at Futureshop. They just started stocking this product recently, it was in the Apple accessory section. The Stylus comes with a big Griffin sticker in a big box if that is important to you.

I'm using a Magic Trackpad with Inklet software. Sorry, no iPad or iPhone.

The Stylus is well made (as compared to the Pogo). Metal pocket clip, metal barrel, metal top with hole for chain/lanyard. It is thicker than the Pogo, about the thickness of a regular pen. My standard pen of choice is a Zebra F-301, pretty standard metal pen. The Stylus and the Zebra pen have he same weight- 12g. Surprising, I thought the Stylus was lighter. I think the pocket clip/end cap give the Stylus the weight, thus making it top heavy as opposed to the more even weight of a pen.

The tip is a firm rubber. I watched a YouTube review of the Stylus a while back and the reviewer noted the Stylus didn't perform well at an angle, it needed to be perpendicular to the writing surface. I didn't find this to be a problem. The Stylus worked as well (or not as well) as the Pogo at any angle. I was concerned the metal ring might contact/scratch the trackpad, but even at a very low angle, not an issue at all.

Comparing the feel, the Stylus lacks feel. The Pogo has a drag similar to a pencil on paper. A pen on paper has a definite pinpoint feel, with less drag than a pencil. The Stylus... I dunno, maybe run a pencil eraser over glass, that would be similar.

Nothing beats my homemade converted 'diamond face sharpener' device though. It has weight (13g) and standard pen length. It has the pinpoint feel of a pen tip, and with subtle pressure, the drag and feel of a pencil, and with only its own weight, the same feel as the Stylus.

The Stylus still feels short (like the Pogo). Compared to a regular pen or pencil, it is short. My Zebra pen is 5 1/8" long, clicked to write. The Stylus is 4 3/8" long (same length as the Pogo). My homeade blue aluminum device is 5 1/8". I'm not sure where the idea comes from that a writing/drawing device should be scaled to the size of the device you are writing on. A typical drawing pencil is 7" long- paper comes in any size. I never see drawing pencils in miniature sizes for small papers, and I don't use tiny pencils when I draw on postage stamp sized papers.

Here's a comparison pic. A regular Bic stick pen, the Pogo Sketch (broke the pen clip), The Griffin Stylus, and my homemade blue anodized aluminum with capacitive foam tip (as documented previously in my 'Pogo Sketch DIY' thread).


----------



## Snoring Bear (Dec 25, 2008)

After about a month use my Logiix is dragging making it difficult to accurate inking.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Snoring Bear said:


> After about a month use my Logiix is dragging making it difficult to accurate inking.


I've had my Logiix stylus pro for about a week and it's all but quit working. Good thing I bought two. 

I'm wondering static from very dry air had anything to do with it not working? Once they quit, is that the end or do they start again after a rest?

For the price, I'll go back to baby carrots if they only work for a week.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

just wanted to bump this thread to see if there are any more additions lately - especially with more folks buying the ipad2?

I see Best Buy carries a stylus. I might go check it out. I want something more for scribbling notes than actual drawing (although that could be fun too).


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, my FS is out of styluses/stylii so I decided to make my own.

After reading various home solutions, I figured a solid metal rod, cut on an angle would be the easiest solution.
Most use aluminum as the metal, foil or tube, so I figured an eaves trough nail was the perfect choice.
Cut, sanded down with wet and dry paper and Bob's your uncle.
I use a screen protector and have a light touch. 
Works great with sketchbook on my ipad2.
Robert


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

I think the stylus at BestBuy is the same as the Griffin.

I have one to add, picked it up at Canada Computers for $10.
Black Box Touch Stylus Pen. This one has a retractable brush tip. Well made, similar to the Griffin. 
"soft hair fiber for better accuracy and high sensitivity" according to the package. Can't find the thing at the moment, but I'll post a pic if I do.


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

Here's my quick review of the BlackBox Stylus (keeping in mind, I use a MacBook not an iPad).

Solid construction. Weighs 13g. Feels heavier than the Griffin (14g) probably because it is thinner (approx the same as the Pogo). Same length as the Griffin and Pogo when extended. Nice chrome finish, firm pocket clip. Twist the barrel (mid body) to retract/extend as desired, up to 1/4 inch. Hundreds or thousands of fine fiber threads make the bristles. Fully extended the touch is soft. Retracted, it is still a bit soft, not firm like the Griffin rubber tip, slightly softer than a Pogo. 

I was wishing for a true brush like stylus earlier on. Be careful what you wish for.

The problem with this instrument- it is completely counter intuitive to a regular paint brush. The softer tip doesn't equate to softer touch. It is the opposite. I am using mine with a touch sensitive app, but even without touch sensitivity, it works opposite of what you expect. Fully extended, although it feels soft and delicate, you are registering a strong mark. 
Perhaps it is a problem of perception. I'll have to unthink my learned response to a paintbrush in order to master the stylus brush.

One other problem- extended, the brush spreads out but it is not tapered, so you either have a bit of a fight with the resistance of the edge of the brush, or you have the bristles splaying out when you apply pressure. I'm sure anyone who has used paint brushes has tried this- you let paint dry on the end of a brush. It won't come clean, the bristles are hard, so you get the bright idea of cutting off the dried bristles. It doesn't work. The brush is screwed. That's the way this stylus feels- like someone cut the tip off.

Ok, one more little problem. There is a silicone cover over the tip of the barrel. When you apply pressure on the brush (or too much pressure) , the brisltes will collapse and you can bottom out against the barrel. The silicone protects, but it is held on with friction and does move. It can ride up and leave the end of the barrel unprotected.

$10 is pretty cheap though, worth a try just for the novelty.

I think if this stylus had a fixed tapered, shaped bristle tip (like a traditional bright paintbrush), it would be very close to excellent. My homebrew brushes still perform better- particularly the blue aluminum job.

Here's the pic- package, compared to Griffin, tip extended and retracted.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

fellfromtree said:


> Here's my quick review of the BlackBox Stylus (keeping in mind, I use a MacBook not an iPad).
> 
> Solid construction. Weighs 13g. Feels heavier than the Griffin (14g) probably because it is thinner (approx the same as the Pogo). Same length as the Griffin and Pogo when extended. Nice chrome finish, firm pocket clip. Twist the barrel (mid body) to retract/extend as desired, up to 1/4 inch. Hundreds or thousands of fine fiber threads make the bristles. Fully extended the touch is soft. Retracted, it is still a bit soft, not firm like the Griffin rubber tip, slightly softer than a Pogo.
> 
> ...


thanks! thorough review.
will keep it in mind.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I really need to get a life. 

I have been using a Logiix Pro stylus that looks exactly like the Griffen one posted above. This is the second one. The first one latest about a week, this second one has lasted nearly four months, but it is really dragging, so it's time to replace it.

I got a pogo, but didn't like it. I keep eating the baby carrots (see an earlier post), so when this came up again today, I decided to give inventing another go. 

Copper wire. I dug out some 20 gauge copper craft wire, about 1 meter, made a tight spiral about 1cm in diameter at one end and then I coiled the rest of the length around something so I could hold it, and as they say, Bob's your uncle. 

I used a refill from one of those retractable erasers, sliced the end at an angle.

Position the spiral bit so it touches the screen and it works.

A dowel would have worked, but I don't have any handy.

Margaret


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Canada Computers is now offering the Targus online for $10.35 cdn. Bestbuy also carries the Targus but for $16.99.

But Bestbuy price matched Canada Computers so the two I picked up yesterday cost $9.66 each since they also take 10% of the difference!


----------



## viffer (Aug 29, 2007)

wow - great deal. but I do wish the technology would allow for a fine tip like with the old windows mobile devices...


----------



## sarah11918 (Jul 24, 2008)

I made a newer version based on this video: YouTube - Crabfu DIY iPad Stylus

All I use is a metal drafting pencil (one with the metal claw that reaches out to grab the lead - found at Micheal's) and conductive foam I ordered online. I ordered the medium density foam, but in retrospect, I probably would have ordered the high density. But the idea is simple: a metal shaft with the conductive foam and that's all it takes.

The video suggests a Q-tip shaft onto which you glue the foam, but I tried a couple of brands of swabs and I found the shafts too thick for my drafting pencil, so I just grab as much foam in the claw as I can, then trim. If the foam were a little denser, it could handle the necessary pressure a bit better.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

This is an interesting stylus that techcrunch posted about a few days ago.

The Cosmonaut: A Wide-Grip Stylus for Touch Screens by Dan Provost & Tom Gerhardt — Kickstarter


----------



## sarah11918 (Jul 24, 2008)

jhuynh said:


> This is an interesting stylus that techcrunch posted about a few days ago.
> 
> The Cosmonaut: A Wide-Grip Stylus for Touch Screens by Dan Provost & Tom Gerhardt — Kickstarter


It does look cool. We're buying one now. $25 includes worldwide shipping.


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

Interesting DIY iPad stylus brushes on the psoft website, makers of the Zen Brush app.

Make Your Own iPad / iPhone Brush


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I bought two of the Griffin pens, Although...
After seeing the review on Youtube I could have bought a Targus pen as well.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Hmmmm, my new iPad2 came with a perfectly good stylus that works every time and it was free.

It's called my finger.


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

Yes,but for me anyway, drawing and sketching is best done with some sort of stylus.
This is especially true when using paint brushes in said programs.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Lawrence said:


> I bought two of the Griffin pens, Although...
> After seeing the review on Youtube I could have bought a Targus pen as well.
> 
> 
> ...


What drawing/sketching app is she using in the video?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

gmark2000 said:


> What drawing/sketching app is she using in the video?


In the video, She mentions the app "Brushes"

Free "Brushes" viewer for OSX

Here's another video about the "Brushes app"





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

SINC said:


> Hmmmm, my new iPad2 came with a perfectly good stylus that works every time and it was free.
> 
> It's called my finger.


What? You have an iPad? Holy moly… after all your thread-crapping when the first iPad came out, you actually got one? :lmao:


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Don't listen to the resident curmudgeon, a decent stylus can do far more than just an ol' chubby finger when it comes to sketching on the iPad.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

SINC said:


> Hmmmm, my new iPad2 came with a perfectly good stylus that works every time and it was free.
> 
> It's called my finger.


Not so swell if you eat and use the iPad at the same time. Cheese Doodles can be especially troublesome as are greasy fries or poutine....


----------



## RobbieC (Apr 5, 2011)

The Targus stylus I picked up from BestBuy for ~$16 works great; though I have no comparison with others.

At home I use it for drawing and quick sketches (typically with SketchBook) and at work it's used for notes in PenUltimate and filling in PDF forms. With a large, somewhat squishy tip, it takes a bit of practice to be precise, but has worked fine for the past month and a half for me.


----------



## molasses (Dec 12, 2009)

jhuynh said:


> This is an interesting stylus that techcrunch posted about a few days ago.
> 
> The Cosmonaut: A Wide-Grip Stylus for Touch Screens by Dan Provost & Tom Gerhardt — Kickstarter





sarah11918 said:


> It does look cool. We're buying one now. $25 includes worldwide shipping.


I'm in for a pair at $50 including world wide shipping too!
Hopefully this will arrive before the Ipad 3 arrives - lol.
This will begin the full on assault on eliminating paper for and taking class notes etc.


----------



## sarah11918 (Jul 24, 2008)

molasses said:


> Hopefully this will arrive before the Ipad 3 arrives - lol




Not sure exactly when they'll arrive, but it sounds like they're not shipping before the fundraising campaign is over (15 days still left to go).

In the mean time, I still have 95% of the sheet of conductive foam I bought.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Here you go...........










wait, I'm trying to figure out how to post an image from my iPad...."..


----------



## novavon (Jul 14, 2010)

Look into oStylus. I bought one a while back and it works flawlessly.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

novavon said:


> Look into oStylus. I bought one a while back and it works flawlessly.


I've seen reviews of those but I was skeptical. Glad to hear from an actual user. I will put it on my wish list!

Margaret


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

I backed the* Estylo* on Kickstarter, the project received over 10x the funding asked for. They have started to delivered (to some). The Estylo isn't available in stores (yet- if ever), but it is an interesting tool compared to everything else available. 
Made of painted wood. Very light, very pencil-like, and almost the length of a real pencil. Both ends work. Very nice design, the package alone was a thing of beauty.

I think this product is quite good but will probably fail due to the business side of the venture. Some could show up intermittently on eBay in a few weeks-to-months, or maybe directly from the maker. 

Estylo 1.1: magnetic dual tip capacitive stylus for iPad by Plai — Kickstarter


----------



## chrisburke (May 11, 2010)

I like this one... http://www.amazon.com/Hard-Candy-Cases-Stylus-HC-STYLUS-SLV/dp/B00452V2CO


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I have a Logiix Stylus Pro (ok), the new Logiix Stylus Titanium (also ok), a Logiix Pro Duo (better than ok), a Wacom Bamboo Stylus (awesome), another logiix the model of which I can't remember, but has a narrower tip like the Wacom (almost awesome), an Adonit Jot Pro (takes getting used to, but awesome), and a Griffin Crayola Stylus (ugh). There's also the Logiix Stylus Platinum (pretty good) and the Logiix Stylus Thin (too light in the hand).


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

This the one I'm using....
Architect Stylus – A Combination of Style & Functionality | iPad in Canada Blog - Canada's #1 iPad Resource


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I have spent way too much money on stylii.

I draw pretty intricate and precise doodles on my iPad. I do it for relaxation and fun.

In my stylii drawer, I have a worn out Pogo Sketch, and a bunch of others with rubber tips. The rubber tips wear out too fast and lose their touch.

So I came here to see what you folks are favoring these days. Seems like the same selection but with some high end (more expensive) additions.

I'm not real happy with any of the ones I've tried. I've also gone the DIY route following various YouTube tutorials, but most involve aluminum foil or metal pen bodies. None worked well.

Before I ordered another expensive one, I took another look on YouTube and found this 



+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.





The body of a bic pen - yes, plastic - and a scrap of cellulose sponge. Workd like a charm.


----------



## iamspeed (Jan 17, 2012)

*new iPad app - PDF note taker*

hi, i was also looking for ipad stylus and came across your post.--helpful! by the way, i also discovered an app called PDF note taker which you might be interested because you can actually write and type notes, doodle anything, save it and share it--just sharing guys! I'm a big fan of FeiPhone - iPhone, iPod Touch and iPad Apps Development and they got useful apps for ipads, so you better check them out!Thanks!

*PDF Note Taker for iPad on the iTunes App Store*


----------

